# Sunday Rabbit Hunt



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I met up with MEL from the forum on Sunday and we hit lake hudson and then a few private land spots. It was a great monring with sun and not much wind. The state land showed some good sign, but the dog only picked up on 1 in an overgrown field and it did not last too long. We did not even see it before it was gone. The dog was hunting squirrels for some reason every time we entered hard woods passing from spot to spot :yikes:. The next spot was good with one being shot and the dog again barking on squirrels . The last spot had the dog jump one ran for 20 yards and holed up. 
We put on some miles with not much to show for it, but it was good getting out with someone new on some new ground. Thanks John, we'll have to do it again before the seasons done.

BTW: My dog is 1.5yrs and runs rabbits good, but he now is running squirrels if he has no rabbit to smell. Do any of you beaglers have a problem with your dog doing this and how can I break it? I did hit him with the shock collar when I knew for sure he was on squirrels, but sometimes it's hard to tell unless your right behind him and verify the track .


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

That's pretty common with young dogs. Just keep telling him no on off game, and really praising him when he runs a rabbit well.


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

I had a great time Mark...Reggie impressed me with his endurance and enthusiasm. All in all a good day...met someone new, fired the new gun (even hit one), got some good exercise.

Since we only hit about 10% of the state land, we should get out soon and cover some more. Thanks again for the invitation.

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My youngest has a tendency to go after squirrels, he's caught 2 and killed them. Can hardly blame him with the lack of rabbits this year. Most of the time if the runs are short, it doesn't bother me. Sometimes he takes off through the woods, that's when he gets poked. It's easy for me to tell as his bark is different and I have a second opinion, the oldest dog, as he won't track them.

We got one up Sautrday morning, straight to the hole, then walked for several miles with nothing. We only got one up Sunday, it circled twice and then it holed. I was going to shoot the third time around but he must've known that. Still pretty tough for the dogs.


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, I was kind of letting it go a bit since the rabbits this year have been few and far between, but it's getting a bit too much. I know time in the field is the best training for any sport dog and Jan was really hard hunting. This dog just wants to hunt, and if he finds a hot track, he'll run it. I hope we can get out every weekend for the remainder if the season and hone in on things. I was thinking about letting things grow up around our barnyard this spring and make a 2-3 acre starter pen. Since we only have open farm ground and no mature wood lot I don't expect too many squirrels to move in. 

Thanks for the moral boost FREEPOP, at least it helps me know that all is not lost as I work the pup.

Mark


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rabbits require alot for good habitat, but letting the grass grow would help. stacking pallets 2-3 high in various spots or brush piles would help too. Frost seeding in some clover would also improve the forage. I plant a mixture at my house and it usually helps keep them around.

Some guys are real particular about their dogs running off game, most of them run trials. My biggest objective is, I hate chasing after my dog, as I want him to mind well enough to call him off track, especially if it's off game. I've had them run turkeys, pheasant and squirrel on occasion, but these are minor distractions, like I said, that last a couple minutes, no big deal. But taking off across a woods or chasing deer is cause for punishement. We kicked up several deer this weekend and the dogs watched them, even looked a little excited, but they never moved as I repeated, no, no, no.


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

We had 7 dogs out yesterday and went to several spots on private and state land and only got one going , it holed up after about 100 yards . Ever since that big snow rabbits have been scarce.


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

Went to one of my best spots on monday and jump four rabbits, three ran straight to holes and the fourth made one circle and holed shortly after. I dont know what the problem is but after the snow and cold its been real tough. Hope things get better, good luck all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinzua (Mar 21, 2005)

The females will hole after the jump this time of year as they are already bread. If you get a bunny that runs a full circle, 90% of the time it's a buck, ( this time a year ) let the dog's work them before u shoot. only take the males, we will have more bunny's minus the cyotes filling their stomach's. good hunting!


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

I had the best day on Sunday that I have had in awhile. Brought home 4 and must have jumped about 8 more. Funny thing was it all happened at a spot I would call just OK, nothing really special about it as I run there a lot in the off season. Went back today and only found one, go figure. On Saturday I was at a buddies honey hole and we had about 6 decent races, never did shoot one.I agree with it being tough with all the snow, I hope we don't get burried to deep tonight and tomorow.


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

We are going to hit a small local spot on Sunday and hupfully we don't get a ton of snow. It has been hard since right after the new year, since then I think the dog has put his nose down on 10 runs. He should have 10 runs in one weekend!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Looking through my notes, the best year I had was 63, this year I have 4 thus far :sad: We've ran more but with the population so down, I really don't want to shoot to many.


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

Last year was the best for us with 25, and with the pup being 6mo at that time we shot everything we could just to keep it fresh in his mind. That really slowed down this year as we went to .410's and really only took shots on the circle. Long runs have been really hard this year as you all know. 

We only had 1 really good hunt this year right after Christmas when the snow was 4 inches, but that was with 3 guys during the morning and 7 after lunch. We must have run 10-12 and took 7 home. With that many hunters, it's hard to not have a good day.

I'm taking my son (5yrs old) this weekend since the snow is down. He is only good for 4 inches of snow or less with them little legs. He was all over me for not taking him during January so I gave him a chance when the snow was aout 8 inches and he made it about 1/2 mile in then told me to continue to the end of the field while he sat on a stump resting. Last weekend when John and I went I knew we would cover too much ground for him, so I promissed him this weekend. Hopefully the snow will not be too much over the next few weeks!


----------

